# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Permit to own a GTP in Massachusetts?

## TMoore

I have been looking into getting a GTP for quite some time now and in my research found that they are illegal to keep without a permit in Massachusetts. 

"(b) Snakes: All venomous snakes require a permit. The following snakes may be kept without a permit:

1. All species of boas and pythons (family Boidae), except those species categorically non-exempt pursuant to 321 CMR 9.01(3), and except the Emerald Tree Boa (Corallus caninus), Green Tree Python (Chondropython spp.), African Rock Python (Python sebae), Reticulated Python (Python reticulatus) and all species of Anaconda (Eunectes spp.), which require a permit."

Has anyone here gone through the process of procuring a Class 4 Permit for a GTP or any other of the "illegal" species?  How difficult was the process if you've done so?

I'm probably going to post this on MVF as well and if I find anything out I will post it back here for future reference.

----------


## TMoore

Anyone?

----------


## mooingtricycle

Ill get back to you in about ten minutes.

----------


## TMoore

Sweet!

----------


## mooingtricycle

Dr. Tom French, 508.792.7270 x163

He is the Director of Mass Wildlife. He will be able to inform you of everything you need to do to obtain the permit. 

Which is 100.00 a year, and you are subject to random inspections if they so choose, as well.

Pretty much, its not hard if you can show a knowledgeable understanding on the care of the species, and provide for it, a suitable enclosure. 

Demonstrate competence and you should have no problems obtaining the permit!

----------


## TMoore

Thank you.  Man I thought it was $25 a year, oh well.

----------


## mooingtricycle

I could be thinking of another permit price. I cant find the list that i had regarding prices. Im still digging. 

Eventually ill get the permit too. Ive just been lazy. 

You cannot breed them in MA, by the by. nor sell them. You can just keep them.

----------


## TMoore

Really? 
I sent an email to Andrew Kelly of finegtps.com because he is from Mass but he hasn't responded back yet.  He recently took over Greg Maxwells business and he breeds and sells.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Really? 
> I sent an email to Andrew Kelly of finegtps.com because he is from Mass but he hasn't responded back yet.  He recently took over Greg Maxwells business and he breeds and sells.


He may have a special permit for that. Last i knew, you could not propagate the species within mass. Id love to be corrected on this information! ( my info is about... a year, to two years old? ) 

I could call. Its only eight.

----------


## mooingtricycle

Okay awesome. Just talked to him


They are trying to get them and emeralds off the unlawful list, and in the next few months are going to have another hearing. 

The permit IS 25.00 and the permit Andrew has is a different permit than the regular one that allows him to breed and sell the animals.  :Smile:  

That would just be pretty dang exciting for MA if this goes through. And getting the permit to breed and sell would not be too difficult since they are trying to get these animals removed from the unlawful list. ( again, competency....  :Very Happy: )

----------


## TMoore

That's awesome to hear.  Thanks for doing all the leg work for me.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> I guess that is a possibility but I hope we are both wrong as well


Made a new post at the same time as you  :Very Happy:  GO READ!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## TMoore

haha i saw that and changed my post to be more appropriate

----------


## mooingtricycle

> That's awesome to hear.  Thanks for doing all the leg work for me.


Did it for me too. My info was old, some second hand. 

I will have to call Tom tomorrow and find out if others can attend this hearing, as i would certainly love to, and would love to work on keeping other species safe to keep! 


( I keep stuff that probably wont GENERALLY be thought of, and would not like to see those species removed, or inadvertently made unlawful)

----------


## TMoore

> Did it for me too. My info was old, some second hand. 
> 
> I will have to call Tom tomorrow and find out if others can attend this hearing, as i would certainly love to, and would love to work on keeping other species safe to keep! 
> 
> 
> ( I keep stuff that probably wont GENERALLY be thought of, and would not like to see those species removed, or inadvertently made unlawful)


If you find anything else out keep me posted.  I'm really interested in getting into chondros and would like to attend that hearing if possible.

----------


## RyanF

Sad that you have to pay money each year to own one. I agree with the permit, people can search your house and see the care your giving them, but paying $20-$100 per year is a bunch of crud. I agree in the fact that they can weed out the people who mistreat there snakes but really thats a bit of money.

----------

